

23 Lessons Learned from Interviewing the World's Top Developers - teomoo
http://usersnap.com/blog/developers-lessons-learned/

======
bshimmin
This really was vapid clickbait drivel, though it was almost worth clicking
the link just for Eric Elliott's hair (phenomenal!) and this astonishing piece
of wisdom from the same hirsute genius:

"15\. Choose your programming language wisely

JavaScript has the potential to help a lot of more people, because it's the
most popular language in the world. If you write a library for JavaScript,
it’s going to help a lot more people."

~~~
zzalpha
Well, except for the part where it's not actually true:

[http://langpop.com/](http://langpop.com/)

Javascript is, obviously, very widely deployed. But the idea that it's _the_
most popular language in the world is laughable... it's the kind of myopic
statement I'd expect from someone who comes from the web world and happily
forgets about the millions and millions of lines of C, C++, and Java written
every day, powering everything from web servers to cars to the very browser
you're reading this in (or the engine that precious javascript runs on).

------
timwaagh
too bad i was hoping to learn from brilliant coders, not managers.

------
syntaxgoonoo
Why are these people the "world's top developers"?

------
SmellyGeekBoy
"You won't believe #7!"

